# software gl on windows?



## mohd.itqan (Jun 11, 2011)

Dunno if it the correct subforum but seem most appropriate to me.
I have crappy intel graphics and want to to run glsl on it. I recently heard about software-gl through mesa and downloaded mesa 7.10.1 that but i cant compile it. I have never compiled anything (except for my few c++ programs) so when i load up it Up in my MS visual studio 2010 it asks me to upgrade the solution. After im done i cant still compile it due to these errors:-


```
1>------ Build started: Project: mesa, Configuration: Debug Win32 ------
1>C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets(151,5): warning MSB8017: A circular dependency has been detected while executing custom build commands for item "..\..\..\..\src\mesa\shader\slang\library\slang_120_core_gc.h". This may cause incremental build to work incorrectly.
1>C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets(151,5): warning MSB8017: A circular dependency has been detected while executing custom build commands for item "..\..\..\..\src\mesa\shader\slang\library\slang_builtin_120_common_gc.h". This may cause incremental build to work incorrectly.
1>C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets(151,5): warning MSB8017: A circular dependency has been detected while executing custom build commands for item "..\..\..\..\src\mesa\shader\slang\library\slang_builtin_120_fragment_gc.h". This may cause incremental build to work incorrectly.
1>C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets(151,5): warning MSB8017: A circular dependency has been detected while executing custom build commands for item "..\..\..\..\src\mesa\shader\slang\library\slang_common_builtin_gc.h". This may cause incremental build to work incorrectly.
1>C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets(151,5): warning MSB8017: A circular dependency has been detected while executing custom build commands for item "..\..\..\..\src\mesa\shader\slang\library\slang_core_gc.h". This may cause incremental build to work incorrectly.
1>C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets(151,5): warning MSB8017: A circular dependency has been detected while executing custom build commands for item "..\..\..\..\src\mesa\shader\slang\library\slang_fragment_builtin_gc.h". This may cause incremental build to work incorrectly.
1>C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets(151,5): warning MSB8017: A circular dependency has been detected while executing custom build commands for item "..\..\..\..\src\mesa\shader\slang\library\slang_vertex_builtin_gc.h". This may cause incremental build to work incorrectly.
1>  Building predefined shaders
1>  The system cannot find the path specified.
1>  Building predefined shaders
1>  The system cannot find the path specified.
1>  Building predefined shaders
1>  The system cannot find the path specified.
1>  Building predefined shaders
1>  The system cannot find the path specified.
1>  Building predefined shaders
1>  The system cannot find the path specified.
1>  Building predefined shaders
1>  The system cannot find the path specified.
1>  Building predefined shaders
1>  The system cannot find the path specified.
1>C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets(151,5): error MSB6006: "cmd.exe" exited with code 3.
2>------ Build started: Project: gdi, Configuration: Debug Win32 ------
2>  driverfuncs.c
2>d:\itqans data\e books\mesa\new\mesalib-7.10.1\mesa-7.10.1\src\mesa\main\mtypes.h(40): fatal error C1083: Cannot open include file: 'glapi/glapi.h': No such file or directory
2>  meta.c
2>D:\itqans data\e books\mesa\new\MesaLib-7.10.1\Mesa-7.10.1\src\mesa\main/mtypes.h(40): fatal error C1083: Cannot open include file: 'glapi/glapi.h': No such file or directory
2>  wgl.c
2>..\..\..\..\src\mesa\drivers\windows\gdi\wgl.c(58): fatal error C1083: Cannot open include file: 'glapi.h': No such file or directory
2>  wmesa.c
2>d:\itqans data\e books\mesa\new\mesalib-7.10.1\mesa-7.10.1\src\mesa\main\mtypes.h(40): fatal error C1083: Cannot open include file: 'glapi/glapi.h': No such file or directory
2>  Generating Code...
========== Build: 0 succeeded, 2 failed, 0 up-to-date, 0 skipped ==========
```

can anybody tell me how to do that or just build it for me and give me openGL.dll?  pls excuse my n00bism.


----------

